# Needs suggestions



## Brown79 (Sep 2, 2013)

Does anyone have trouble keeping their concrete forms clean? If so, what's the best way to clean forms after the concrete has set on them? Any suggestions will be helpful. Thanks


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

if you spray a little diesel fuel on them before you pour they will be pretty easy to clean.


----------



## charlie828 (Feb 22, 2009)

Try pressure washer at 4000 psi and point tip toward edge of concrete at slight angle above steel form.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Form oil will help, or diesel as already stated. Are you leaving them on for too long?


----------



## Brown79 (Sep 2, 2013)

I've tried all kinds of releasing agents and they seem to help a little but don't eliminate the problem entirely. The pressure washer idea sounds good. I haven't tried that yet, so can't wait to see how it works. Is it just me or does anyone else think that keeping forms clean is a pain in the ass? Thanks to everyone for their replies.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

How clean do they have to be??

Are these for Architechtural concrete?

I'm not a full-time concrete guy, but I've always had good success with form oil, and pressure-washing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah, diesel or form oil and strip 'em right away; We'll strip them the same day and clean them at the same time whenever possible.


----------



## Brown79 (Sep 2, 2013)

Not really sure. It's just my guys always ***** about having to clean forms. They're standard 2x4/2x6 timber or steel. Just trying to find an easier way for them.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I wonder if bond breaker would work. It works great to keep tilt-up panels for sticking to the slab


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

Wrap thick visqueen around your form boards before installing them. Stretch it pretty tight and staple it on the back sides. You don't really have to use any oil but you can spray it with pam cooking spray if you want. The concrete gets kind of a weird smooth texture that some people don't like but your boards stay nice, strip off easy, and you can reuse them a bunch of times.


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

I don't have any pictures handy, but I did some googling and here are some that I found. It's not my work, so I don't want to hear it about the workmanship, but you can get an idea of what I'm talking about and the texture it leaves.


----------



## Brown79 (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks for all the good ideas everyone. I'll give them a try and see if I have better luck. Appreciate all the feedback.


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

steex said:


> I don't have any pictures handy, but I did some googling and here are some that I found. It's not my work, so I don't want to hear it about the workmanship, but you can get an idea of what I'm talking about and the texture it leaves.


That nice straight footing is one for the wall of shame...


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Brown79 said:


> I've tried all kinds of releasing agents


Which ones have you tried and what happened? I ask because a lot of high tech sales people have told me their latest and greatest gizmo is the end all, but most of the time primate stuff that worked, still works....and theirs doesn't.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

The best way to keep them clean is to keep them clean. And diesel.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Diesel is a big no no around here. I bet CA too.


----------



## Brown79 (Sep 2, 2013)

I've tried different types of Eco friendly agents. Not really sure about the brands, I'd have to look back at my receipts. They all helped a little but eventually concrete would find a way to stick, plus they were pretty pricey. The stuff I found to work the best is made by a company called W.R. Meadows. I buy it from a local material supply shop for about $45 for 5 gallons. 5 gallons can go pretty quick, especially on the bigger pours.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Guess it's a big deal getting caught using diesel. Even the old timers that don't like change have all switched.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I bet I haven't seen diesel used on forms in CT in 15-20 years.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Use a ice scraper to clean them?


----------

